# Should I dye Meeko's tail?



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko has his first grooming appointment of the year tomorrow :clap2:

Besides getting all of his undercoat brushed out, I was going to get him a sanitary trim and have them neaten up his feet and maybe give him a general neatening up all over.

I wanted to do something fun for the summer so I was thinking of dying his tail a different color :lol:

What do you guys think?

They use safe, non-toxic, vegetable-based dye 

I mean, they won't have much to work with, it's just a tiny tuft of white on his tail... so I'm not sure how it will look lol! I was thinking of dyeing it aqua 









What do you guys think?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ummmm....YEAH. Can they dye his butt fluffs and the brown on his paws too? I think aqua would look awesome.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Ummmm....YEAH. Can they dye his butt fluffs and the brown on his paws too? I think aqua would look awesome.


Haha I was thinking that too but I think it would be a little much. I just want a cute pop of color ^_^

I wish he was a lighter color so that I could easily dye him like thissss


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, yes you should.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

DO IT!!!! I so want to dye the white tip of Kabota's tail, but my husband has already made his feelings on that quite clear, lol. DO IT FOR ME! DO IT FOR KABOTA!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Poofy tails are the best to dye. Especially ones that fall over the back. You have seen purple Mia, right?

In my experience dyeing feet is hard but I just used chalk so maybe actual dye would be easier.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Poofy tails are the best to dye. Especially ones that fall over the back. You have seen purple Mia, right?
> 
> In my experience dyeing feet is hard but I just used chalk so maybe actual dye would be easier.


I don't recall ever seeing this.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Amaryllis said:


> I don't recall ever seeing this.


I can fix that. 

Blue green Summer



















Close up










Purple Mia!


































Summer got a little bluer than intended here (lol):









Mia has been purple a few times. Last Summer Mia was shaved (trachea issues) and purple! HA!

She will probably be shaved and purple again this summer.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Umyes. You should absolutely dye him.

How long does the dye last? Really tempted to dye Gyp's tail pink sometime. Bwaha.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Since I just used food dye and chalk it faded pretty fast and washed out mostly in one wash. The blue didn't wash out as fast. I've been too chicken to do something more permanent.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you really have to ask?! Yes!!!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

... I never even thought about the idea to dye Sydney's poofy tail.... That sounds like an awesome idea! Go for it!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

On one condition- You MUST post the after pictures. 

I say go for it.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

-_- Watson doesn't' have a tail. And for the first time ever, I am unhappy with that.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...I need to dye Kylie's tail for the agility trial, right? RIGHT?!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Hrm. It would probably look weird if I dyed his fluff butt. Maybe I could do the spot on the back of his neck.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd do it!  I want to dye my dogs mane.... I won't though, it'd probably give my dad a heart attack if he saw her, heheh.  However, if I ever get that light red colored Saluki I keep dreaming of, they will get turned into a cheetah.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha wow lots of responses!!

I'm just afraid it'll look silly since we don't have all that much white hair on his tail  But I'll talk to the groomer today!

If it's too expensive I probably just won't do it and will do it on my own at home with some Manic Panic or something (it's vegetable based too) 

I was thinking turquoise/aqua but I'm also leaning towards fuschia... Hard to choose!

PS, Mia and Summer look adorable with their dyed tails!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

So. Yeah. That's a thing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This will eventually be a double, but yeah. This is a thing now.










Not thrilled that I managed to get dye on her ruff, but otherwise? Pretty happy and her tail matches, though it only truly shows on the white tip. Bottle of food color, glass of water, blow dryer, done. (Ie: It cost about a dollar)

I definitely don't think it will look weird if you have Meeko done, or do it yourself. I WILL say, though, that if you do it on your own be prepared for it to show on his pale brown parts. Differently, but the underside of Kylie's tail is still definitely blue.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CptJack said:


> This will eventually be a double, but yeah. This is a thing now.
> 
> Not thrilled that I managed to get dye on her ruff, but otherwise? Pretty happy and her tail matches, though it only truly shows on the white tip. Bottle of food color, glass of water, blow dryer, done. (Ie: It cost about a dollar)
> 
> I definitely don't think it will look weird if you have Meeko done, or do it yourself. I WILL say, though, that if you do it on your own be prepared for it to show on his pale brown parts. Differently, but the underside of Kylie's tail is still definitely blue.


So cute!

I love Kylie <3

I just meant I thought it might look weird because he has such a small tuft of white. I wonder if the groomers will have suggestions on how to dye him!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure the groomers will have a good idea of what will work/won't with their products and methods.

I think even if you just do the very tip, though, it'd be cute. Peek-a-boo highlights for a dog


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Too bad Jake is black and tan  but the underside of his tail is light brown and then it goes to a darker tan and then black, I think a nice light blue would really pop on the underside of the tail but it would be ultimately useless  but Kylie, Mia, and Summer look awesome  I love Mia's purple, I would like to see Meeko's little white tip blue


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CptJack said:


> I'm sure the groomers will have a good idea of what will work/won't with their products and methods.
> 
> I think even if you just do the very tip, though, it'd be cute. Peek-a-boo highlights for a dog


Yeah worse comes to worst I'll just wash it out. I just hope it doesn't cost too much! It's already $45 not including tip to groom Meeko!



kcomstoc said:


> Too bad Jake is black and tan  but the underside of his tail is light brown and then it goes to a darker tan and then black, I think a nice light blue would really pop on the underside of the tail but it would be ultimately useless  but Kylie, Mia, and Summer look awesome  I love Mia's purple, I would like to see Meeko's little white tip blue


I think his tan points are light enough for you to dye it a turquoise/light blue!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I think his tan points are light enough for you to dye it a turquoise/light blue!


It's only on the underneath/base of his tail  also Jake doesn't go to the groomers because I trim his nails and his feet fur, I can try to do the dye thing at home but I don't have a blow dryer...also Jake HATES water *unless he's drinking it* so I don't think he would stay still long enough but I promise when I get my rough collie puppy I'll give it a try, there will be more white to dye anyway


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> It's only on the underneath/base of his tail  also Jake doesn't go to the groomers because I trim his nails and his feet fur, I can try to do the dye thing at home but I don't have a blow dryer...also Jake HATES water *unless he's drinking it* so I don't think he would stay still long enough but I promise when I get my rough collie puppy I'll give it a try, there will be more white to dye anyway


Hehe typical Shiba  I just remembered your story of how he screamed because he stepped in a puddle lol!!

When will you be getting your puppy?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Do it, definitely! It's my one regret for not having a light-colored poodle. I could dye the patch of white on Sam's chest, but he isn't a big fan of getting that part of him brushed/clipped already.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I suspect it might actually show up on Sam. Kylie's tail is pale, but it's not THAT pale. It just mutes the color, some.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Hehe typical Shiba  I just remembered your story of how he screamed because he stepped in a puddle lol!!
> 
> When will you be getting your puppy?


Yea, he's gotten better with rain puddles so he won't scream anymore just walking about BUT snow is a different story because it's frozen and colder which after awhile he WILL scream. Also baths because the water is EVERYWHERE and on him constantly >.> HOPEFULLY I'll be getting my puppy next year, Josh and I were talking about it and because we'll have a house and a fenced in backyard so I'm hoping that it will be next year because I think I've waited long enough *8 years* for a puppy and I think you guys are sick and tired of me talking about this phantom puppy >.> lol


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I just dropped Meeko off at the groomer's! He'll be getting a bit of turquoise on his tail  So excited!



DaySleepers said:


> Do it, definitely! It's my one regret for not having a light-colored poodle. I could dye the patch of white on Sam's chest, but he isn't a big fan of getting that part of him brushed/clipped already.


Yeah I think you could still dye Sam and it would show up, just darker and maybe a bit duller (unless you went with a warm color like bright red or pink) 



kcomstoc said:


> Yea, he's gotten better with rain puddles so he won't scream anymore just walking about BUT snow is a different story because it's frozen and colder which after awhile he WILL scream. Also baths because the water is EVERYWHERE and on him constantly >.> HOPEFULLY I'll be getting my puppy next year, Josh and I were talking about it and because we'll have a house and a fenced in backyard so I'm hoping that it will be next year because I think I've waited long enough *8 years* for a puppy and I think you guys are sick and tired of me talking about this phantom puppy >.> lol


Hahaha awe Jakeee <3 I'm so excited for you! I have been planning for my Mini Aussie pup for two years now but have missed out on both litters because life just keeps getting in the way T^T I hope your plans go smoothly!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I just dropped Meeko off at the groomer's! He'll be getting a bit of turquoise on his tail  So excited!
> 
> Hahaha awe Jakeee <3 I'm so excited for you! I have been planning for my Mini Aussie pup for two years now but have missed out on both litters because life just keeps getting in the way T^T I hope your plans go smoothly!


 I can't wait to see it, also yea bath time is something else...but I really wanna see your mini aussie as well  I don't want to derail this thread too much but I would like to know what color aussie you want  Also I'm sure you'll be able to get your puppy soon sometimes life getting in the way is just fate telling you that those puppies aren't the one for you. I really hope my plans go smoothly too, 2016 get here fast!!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

He's backkkk and it wasn't nearly as scary bright as I thought it would be! It's a cute, subtle pop of color I love it <3 Will definitely try the food dye trick at home though 

SO CUTE. LOOK AT HIS TAIL.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Meeko looks stylish  I really like it, he's like "look at how cool I look"


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I was reserving comment because I wasn't sure... but I love it! You need to paint his toenails to match!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

/so awesome. I would love to go to a dog grooming show. What some of these groomers can do in a dog is awesome. Very talented people out there.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

kcomstoc said:


> Meeko looks stylish  I really like it, he's like "look at how cool I look"


haha yeah he totally loves the admiration from strangers... but is totally aloof at the same time too it's hilarious.

Basically he's like this:












Sandakat said:


> I was reserving comment because I wasn't sure... but I love it! You need to paint his toenails to match!


Hahaha I don't think he would stay still long enough for me to paint his nails! But I just heard from someone else that you can dye dog hair using Manic Panic so this colored tail poof thing might be his new "thing" now 



luv mi pets said:


> /so awesome. I would love to go to a dog grooming show. What some of these groomers can do in a dog is awesome. Very talented people out there.


Yes me too! I've seen some incredible works online. I absolutely love my groomer and have nothing but utmost respect for her. She is able to work even with the most aggressive dogs, and she is flawless and gentle. My dog comes out looking like a million bucks every time I bring him. I don't even know what they do because I ask them for just a sanitary trim and general neatening up (he's a Pom-x so he can't have a lot of his fur cut off) but he just looks amazing after!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

He looks fabulous! I think it looks great with just the tiny bit coloured! Kylie looks so cute too! Love it! Now I'm contemplating doing something to Kuma, lol. He's not white, but I'm betting it would still show up on his light fawn.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He really, really looks fantastic. 

Kylie was just mostly experimenting, to be honest. Like how to get food coloring to work. I kind of have big plans of turning her legs into gradients and getting her tail properly colored this weekend/middle of next week. Shouldn't be too hard. Just need a toothbrush to dedicate to the purpose.


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh man, your dogs look GORGEOUS!!

I wish my dog had any white on her at all... typical black and tan with saddle GSD. Do you guys think any tan would dye to any other colour? Ohhhhh I bet red would look amazing on her... But like, dark red, almost cherry, otherwise it'll look like blood. 

Thoughts?
(Sorry if this is derailing the thread... tell me to remove and i will)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I bet you could get almost ANY color to show up if you use it concentrated enough. The underside of her tail doesn't look any darker than the bottom of Kylie's tail, really. ...I'd avoid red there altogether, though.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Meeko looks super cute  I think I need to do Pixie....


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh I LOVE that! He looks really fancy!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2015)

For the first time ever I have the extreme desire to dye my dog's tail. How cute would that little BC white tip be?! I'd just have to stay off the BC Forum for a while, they take things pretty seriously. 

But really, that's a gorgeous little pop of color!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am totally dyeing Mia tomorrow. Maybe the other two. Haha.

I found the chalk and food dye.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

So tempting, but I don't know what I'd do with Kuma, I think his furs light enough, just not sure what to do pattern wise. He has no white spots to make it easy, lol.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He looks fabulous, I love the splash of color look! Now I'm thinking, Lad has that nice white tail tip....purple is my favorite color. LOL

Kuma's Mom, Kuma could get a "cutie mark" like a My Little Pony. My kids might just be a little obsessed with that show. Petsmart was advertising "stamps" one of the times we were in and that is what they reminded me of, like a heart or clover or whatever on the dog's hip.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Remaru said:


> He looks fabulous, I love the splash of color look! Now I'm thinking, Lad has that nice white tail tip....purple is my favorite color. LOL
> 
> Kuma's Mom, Kuma could get a "cutie mark" like a My Little Pony. My kids might just be a little obsessed with that show. Petsmart was advertising "stamps" one of the times we were in and that is what they reminded me of, like a heart or clover or whatever on the dog's hip.


That's not bad, thanks!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

For those that have used chalk to colour their dog's fur, do you just use regular coloured chalk?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Meeko looks awesome!

Now I'm sad that my dogs are black and brown.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> For the first time ever I have the extreme desire to dye my dog's tail. How cute would that little BC white tip be?! I'd just have to stay off the BC Forum for a while, they take things pretty seriously.
> 
> But really, that's a gorgeous little pop of color!


LOl, yeah, notice the lack of colored Kylie pictures there


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kuma'sMom said:


> For those that have used chalk to colour their dog's fur, do you just use regular coloured chalk?


Sidewalk chalk! Get the ki'ds safe non toxic kind and soak each color in a bowl till the end is wet. THen you grab the tail fur (or whatever) and color on it and brush it through. It's not as colorful and bright as some of the food dye types. I used the spray food dye on the paps tails and the chalk.

With short haired dogs I've seen people use blow guns + safe dye to do patterns/shapes. Even kool aid! 

You could make Kuma a My Little Pony.



CptJack said:


> LOl, yeah, notice the lack of colored Kylie pictures there


The one person that lectured me about having a purple dog was a BC person lol. 

Most people just kind of look then ask 'Is she really purple?'

'Yep. Yep she is'


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Manic panic seems to work really well over fawn/tan dogs but that's going to be more permanent.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I think everyone should do this and post the photos on here  

Kuma's Mom, you could do his tail like Meeko!









Or you could stencil in a cute pattern like little stars or something


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Sidewalk chalk! Get the ki'ds safe non toxic kind and soak each color in a bowl till the end is wet. THen you grab the tail fur (or whatever) and color on it and brush it through. It's not as colorful and bright as some of the food dye types. I used the spray food dye on the paps tails and the chalk.
> 
> With short haired dogs I've seen people use blow guns + safe dye to do patterns/shapes. Even kool aid!
> 
> You could make Kuma a My Little Pony.


Cool, what do you mean by blow gun though? I'd be okay with doing something more permanent with Manic Panic, but I'd want to practice first with something temporary, lol.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oooh, I could SO do a Winnipeg Jets (our NHL hockey team) logo for our first trip to the playoffs since they came back to Winnipeg in 2011, or if you count the time since the original team last made it to the playoffs, our first playoffs in 19 years!! Totally doing this, just gotta figure out the stencil and how to do it so it looks good!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Okay, I want to do the new Jets logo on one side:









And the original logo on the other:









If anyone could walk me through the logistics of how to do it, I'd be ever so grateful, never dyed my dog's fur before, lol.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

None of my current dogs have any white, except a tiny poof on Penny's chest . But. . .Suri is almost all white. Uh oh, I see trouble coming . 

So, with food dye, you just mix it with a little water and brush it on? How much water? How do you get hot pink from food dye? Oh, I suppose they probably have that now, I'm just thinking of the red, yellow, blue food coloring kits I had when I was a kid.

Is Koolaid really OK? I once shook Koolaid powder over grapes to make them flavored and burned my mouth on the citric acid. I guess it's not meant to be eaten undiluted.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

They sell little blow pens at my Pet Supplies Plus that come in a pack of several colors. I haven't tried them yet to know how well they work but they remind me of the markers for kids where you blow on the end and it makes like an air brush effect. The dye is supposed to be safe (since it is sold at the pet store). I don't know how easy they are to get anywhere else. I have manic panic, wonder how well Lad would take to dying.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

There's also blow pens made for kids (and therefore nontoxic) that I've seen used in creative grooming competition videos. I think there's multiple brands now, but they're usually called blow pens, blo pens, airbrush markers, etc. 

For Kuma, I think you'd need multiple stencils, one for each color of the logo, so you can dye him in steps (first the jet, then the red leafy looking thing, etc. Does that make sense? I'm tempted to look into red or blue food coloring now, myself. Pink would probably clash. Maybe purple? My poor boy - everyone already thinks he's a girl, haha!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Cptjack, do you notice any issues with the coloring coming off on the furniture.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Cptjack, do you notice any issues with the coloring coming off on the furniture.


No. Just make sure you use a blow dryer so it's dry. I will say that it faded out to nothing after about two days - wet grass during a walk and an agility practice was enough to get it off - and I imagine it would come off if it got/was wet, but it's not going to bleed all over while it's dry.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm totally doing this, as long as I can work it to avoid chalk all over the carpet and furniture. I think Gyp's tail is going pink today!


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

SO MUCH CUTENESS ON ONE THREAD. CANNOT CONTROL SELF.

I want to do some color on Truffles' tail! He has a cute ice cream cone swirl at the tip of his tail, but his daddy (my SO) keeps telling me that he's a manly man and manly men do not get colors on their tails.

:frusty:


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mel&Truffles said:


> SO MUCH CUTENESS ON ONE THREAD. CANNOT CONTROL SELF.
> 
> I want to do some color on Truffles' tail! He has a cute ice cream cone swirl at the tip of his tail, but his daddy (my SO) keeps telling me that he's a manly man and manly men do not get colors on their tails.
> 
> :frusty:


Show him this http://www.fempop.com/wordpress/wp-...a+dress+_b2a55b684fd1864453364c24e05c3ae8.png and tell him everyone needs to feel pretty sometimes!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Show him this http://www.fempop.com/wordpress/wp-...a+dress+_b2a55b684fd1864453364c24e05c3ae8.png and tell him everyone needs to feel pretty sometimes!


LOL that's funny  M&T my SO is the same way but that's not going to stop me from giving my puppy *when I get her* some pop of color


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

missc89 said:


> Show him this http://www.fempop.com/wordpress/wp-...a+dress+_b2a55b684fd1864453364c24e05c3ae8.png and tell him everyone needs to feel pretty sometimes!


Oh I definitely will! Hahaha


----------

